# Mount electrical boxes in exterior stucco wall.



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you trying to mount one of these ..http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051 .:laughing:


----------



## rbrewer (Jul 11, 2012)

*Not that type*

Hi Copperclad,
Thanks for the quick response. 
I was planning to install a basic outlet box with a waterproof cover and two 4" round boxes for the light fixtures. There is an outlet in the back wall of my house, but I can't see how the box is secured or what it is secured to.

As you know, the standard boxes are made to work with half inch sheetrock, not a 2" stucco wall. I know it can be done...just don't know how.

Ron


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

If no plywood exist, then your really going to have to hit framing members to support the boxes.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Id say take 3 5/8 hole saw and make a hole. Might take a hammer and small screw driver to get through the stucco. (not sure, we don't have stucco around here) If you land on a stud, use a pancake box. If you miss the stud, use a cut in box
http://www.platt.com/platt-electric...Old-Work/Union/3080-9/product.aspx?zpid=59872


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> Id say take 3 5/8 hole saw and make a hole. Might take a hammer and small screw driver to get through the stucco. (not sure, we don't have stucco around here) If you land on a stud, use a pancake box. If you miss the stud, use a cut in box
> http://www.platt.com/platt-electric...Old-Work/Union/3080-9/product.aspx?zpid=59872


That box may or may not work depending on the real thickness of the stucco, not sure the maximum depth that box is good for and still have the bracket work.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not an electrician but I don't think a regular box will work in your application. You probably have to use a weather proof box and possibly a short piece of conduit entering the home.. There's a lot of knowledgeable electricians on this site, I'm sure they will be able to help you out.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

An old work box with deep madison straps might work...


In the picture they are using regular depth madison straps, but you can buy these with longer legs for a deeper material thickness....


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Try starting here.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I have used regular metal cut ins or metal octagon cut ins and used a toggle bolt thru the ears to grab the foam insulation. All of them are still hanging from what I know.

I will agree that this is a tricky situation.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

k_buz said:


> I have used regular metal cut ins or metal octagon cut ins and used a toggle bolt thru the ears to grab the foam insulation. All of them are still hanging from what I know.
> 
> I will agree that this is a tricky situation.


I've done the toggle bolt method before as well.


----------



## rbrewer (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Stickboy1375, I was going to say that you are really burning the midnight oil, but it looks like you passed that marker some time ago.

I will take a look at the straps. I want to see if there is something similar for the round boxes too.

And to KbSparky, that looks like just the thing for this type of wall, but I have never seen one in any of the building supply/hardware stores that I haunt. I will call the company tomorrow to ask who their nearest distributor is....and if they make round boxes.

I'm impressed by the speed and number of responses I have received on this subject. Thanks to all of you.

Ron


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

stickboy1375 said:


> That box may or may not work depending on the real thickness of the stucco, not sure the maximum depth that box is good for and still have the bracket work.


 You can cut some of the bracket ears off, so its not so deep. If its still not deep enough you can get a longer screw




CopperClad said:


> I'm not an electrician but I don't think a regular box will work in your application. You probably have to use a weather proof box and possibly a short piece of conduit entering the home.. There's a lot of knowledgeable electricians on this site, I'm sure they will be able to help you out.


The light fixture needs to be water proof. The box doesn't need to be


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

The problem I see with the box KB posted is that that box is made to mount to the plywood backing then the foamboard and stucco go over the flange. You may be able to get it to work, but its not going to look good IMO.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

I understand that jimmy. Like I said, I'm no electrician.. I just think it would be easier to drill a 3/4 hole through the stucco, fish the wire, screw the weatherproof box to the stucco, sealant caulk around the box, hook your receptacle, put your weather proof cover and be done. As I'm not an electrician, help me to understand why the box in the wall is better as I will be doing something similar shortly..


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

With a surface mount box and a (code required) in-use cover, the box sticks out almost 6". Recessing the box will make a much, MUCH cleaner look.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

CopperClad said:


> I understand that jimmy. Like I said, I'm no electrician.. I just think it would be easier to drill a 3/4 hole through the stucco, fish the wire, screw the weatherproof box to the stucco, sealant caulk around the box, hook your receptacle, put your weather proof cover and be done. As I'm not an electrician, help me to understand why the box in the wall is better as I will be doing something similar shortly..


He said he wanted to do some light fixtures, not receptacles. Not that really makes any difference. Surface mount boxes look like hell. The only time to use them is when you are running conduit surface mount, and you can't fish it in the wall. Because he didn't mention anything about running any conduit surface mount, there would be no reason to use a surface mount box. IMO the box i said i would use is the easiest option and would look the best. Same way i always do light fixtures. Stub out a wire before there is siding. After there is siding up, shove the wire back into the hole, drill a 3 5/8 hole. Use that bakelite box unless i hit a stud, then use a pancake box. 

Oh i guess he did say he is doing a receptacle as well...... I would use the same box but in a single gang configuration instead of 3/0 for that. Just make sure to miss the stud


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Couple problems

1) no plywood behind stucco/foam board
2) OP said light fixtures and a receptacle


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

k_buz said:


> Couple problems
> 
> 1) no plywood behind stucco/foam board
> 2) OP said light fixtures and a receptacle



1) He said there is 1/4 hardi board over the studs. That should be just fine for the bracket to rest against. 
2)I missed the receptacle the first time i read it, but it doesn't make a difference. They make those boxes in single gang configuration as well


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

CopperClad said:


> I understand that jimmy. Like I said, I'm no electrician.. I just think it would be easier to drill a 3/4 hole through the stucco, fish the wire, screw the weatherproof box to the stucco, sealant caulk around the box, hook your receptacle, put your weather proof cover and be done. As I'm not an electrician, help me to understand why the box in the wall is better as I will be doing something similar shortly..


Well of course it's easier, but easier comes at a price, in this case cosmetically, it would look absolutely butt ugly to do it surface.


----------

